# questions about formeron



## banker23 (Aug 21, 2012)

I just finished my first bottle of formeron and received my second today. I love this product but my last bottle was either missing product or the pum[ was putting out way too much.

Brundel said the pump was a little over measured and was actually putting out 1.5 ml per pump instead of 2.
My 1 bottle would not have lasted even 30 days at 2 pumps which means I was getting more than 2 ml per pump so i was way overdosing.

Question is anyone else have this problem or was it just a freak bottle? I plan to go one pump a day on the formeron now so hopefully it will last around 60 days that way. If Brundel reads this, if this is common, any plans to update the pump for better dosing accuracy? I love the product (probably my current fave) and would not mind paying a few extra bucks for a more accurate dose.


----------



## banker23 (Aug 21, 2012)

p.s. also, a sealed package would be nice so secondary market buyers can be sure the product hasn't been cut or replaced. Right now, you can just unscrew it, dump it out, fill it with something that smells and feels similar, and resell it.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 21, 2012)

I noticed this too. I thought my bottle was supposed to last a long time. It didn't, but it's still a good product for sure. I'm like a sexual predator on this stuff which hasn't happened with other ancillaries i've used. I don't think there's getting past using a syringe in the long term for accurate dosing unfortunately cause pumps aren't designed for uniformity with every pump considering you apply differing amounts of pressure every time.


----------



## brundel (Aug 21, 2012)

At this point there are no plans to change anything.
I check the pumps every so often. Its approx 1.5ml coming out. 
Sometimes you might get 1.6 or 1.4 but its pretty much always 1.5ish.

These pumps are just not designed for perfect dosing and aside from including a syringe I cant do much about it.
If, Formestane was not on the list for the proposed upcoming ban, I might consider changing something, however, given the current state of things the chance we will change the product is very slim....actually 0.
It doesnt make sense to alter something that is working only to change it for a few weeks or a month.

If you squirt it on 2-3 times a day it does go fast.
2 pumps = 40 days.
I use the product as well. I dont use a special one for me so I see how fast it goes. 
We considered bigger bottles but people dont want to pay 90$ for a bottle. 

For now, things are gonna stay how they are till the ban drops.
If, by some miracle it doesnt happen, we will consider syringes.


----------



## Mkpaint (Aug 21, 2012)

First I've heard about ban can you explain details thanks


----------



## brundel (Aug 21, 2012)

The bill basically makes almost every PH/ds a scheduled steroid.
Formestane is on the list.
It also states that pretty much anything marketed for increasing muscle can be randomly added to the list.

You have not noticed all DS/PH companies having fire sales?

Full Text of S. 3431: Designer Anabolic Steroid Control Act of 2012 - GovTrack.us


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 21, 2012)

brundel said:


> The bill basically makes almost every PH/ds a scheduled steroid.
> Formestane is on the list.
> It also states that pretty much anything marketed for increasing muscle can be randomly added to the list.
> 
> ...



Gonna destroy lots of online stores . I'm tracking this bill closely


----------



## brundel (Aug 21, 2012)

yah....it looks bad


----------



## banker23 (Aug 22, 2012)

Way to stimulate the economy!


----------



## brundel (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol^ ....
The guys writing the bill dont even know what they are including in the bill.
There are compounds listed that dont even exist.
THey just copied every chem name they found on the internet.....its retarded.

I mean.....its true things have gotten out of hand but this isnt how to handle it.
Regulations on manufacturing
age restrictions
research funding.....these would be better options than making it illegal.

People are gonna use them anyways. This is just gonna drive demand for black market AAS.


----------



## banker23 (Aug 23, 2012)

brundel said:


> Lol^ ....
> The guys writing the bill dont even know what they are including in the bill.
> There are compounds listed that dont even exist.
> THey just copied every chem name they found on the internet.....its retarded.
> ...



Brundel, worst case scenario, how long will we be able to purchase formeron and how long can a bottle be stored and remain effective? I want to stock up but won't be in a position to do so until Sept/Oct.


----------



## brundel (Aug 23, 2012)

I cant guarantee anything.
For now we are watching the progress of the bill closely.
As soon as it gets close to passing Im pulling the plug.

If it doesnt move forward nothing will change.

Formeron is in a sterile carrier and will be fine for a few years if unopened.


----------



## JM24 (Aug 26, 2012)

hey i have a question for you brundel i am new to this site so you have to forgiveme , ive been doig a lot of research  aas and pcts and ai's , ihve done at least two ph cycles before and now im contemplating t400 1.25cc eweek for 8 weeks with using formeron/  as my ai and through my pct , along with nolvadex during pct, now ive read in many threads that formeron works fine as pct , could i use it stand alone in pct or is another test booster needed for example fomeron /nolvadex/_______?


----------



## brundel (Aug 27, 2012)

Formeron + nolvadex will work great as a PCT. 

Considering the low price and effectiveness, I would also add some D-aspartic acid. You can buy the powder for about 11$ for 100 grams or 30 days worth. 
3grams first thing in the AM
2 pumps form
10-20mg nolva

4 weeks.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 27, 2012)

brundel said:


> Formeron + nolvadex will work great as a PCT.
> 
> Considering the low price and effectiveness, I would also add some D-aspartic acid. You can buy the powder for about 11$ for 100 grams or 30 days worth.
> 3grams first thing in the AM
> ...



After I used Clomid , I implemented formeron, DAA, Nolvadex as well. Before the addition of those 3 compounds, I was feeling horrible! After I started those 3, in a couple weeks I started feeling better and dried out with vascularity! But before that, my e2 levels were jacked!


----------



## JM24 (Aug 27, 2012)

thanks brundel , im excited to start my cycle soon gotta get my ducks in a row first , I will be posting a log through out so any one interested is welcome to fallow , will be my first time with an aas. i am happy i came acrossed Formeron it really seems to simplifie everything, i will definitely be using it through out and possibly as a bridge


----------



## brundel (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice, your first cycle is almost always magical.


----------



## ESTEBEVERDE (Oct 30, 2012)

brundel said:


> Lol^ ....
> The guys writing the bill dont even know what they are including in the bill.
> There are compounds listed that dont even exist.
> THey just copied every chem name they found on the internet.....its retarded.
> ...




B.I.N.G.O.!!!


----------



## ESTEBEVERDE (Oct 30, 2012)

[h=5]Overhype Over Regulations All To The Benefit Of Big Pharma AND Underground Labs!!![/h]


----------

